# Gaming PC! Aber welche Teile?



## RayNyuu (15. Februar 2012)

Hallo

ehm wie gesagt ich möchte mir einen guten gamer ps zusammen bauen der alles spiele auf max settings schafft.
er soll bis höhsten 650 euro kosten.

Gehäuse habe ich schon (aerocool XPredator) also genug platz
das motherboard soll auch für 2 oder gar 3 grafikkarten reichen da ich später nachkaufen möchte^^

Danke euch im Vorraus.


----------



## jonasf (15. Februar 2012)

alle spiele auf max settings in kombination mit einem budget von 650€? wie soll das denn gehen?
kannst du absolut knicken.

3 grakas? 


gut nen board mit sli/cf unterstützung ist machbar.
sinnvoller ist meist eine neue graka zu kaufen statt eine 2. alte nachzurüsten aber gut das ist dann dein ding

w8 kurz ich bau mal was


*CPU: *i5-2400 ~160
*CPU-Kühler:* boxed oder Alpenföhn Sella ~15
  *Mainboard:* ASRock H61 iCafe ~62
*RAM:* TeamGroup Elite ~28
*Grafikkarte:* Sapphire HD 6870 ~140
*Netzteil:* Cougar A 450Woder Antec High Current Gamer 520W oder be quiet! Pure Power CM 530W ~60
 *Festplatte: *Samsung Spinpoint F3 1000 GB ~100
*DVD-Brenner:* LG GH22NS70 ~16

wäre mal ein vorschlag. 570€ sli/cf fähiges board such ich fix eins.
dafür bräuchtest du aber 1. ein dickeres NT 2. lohnt das mit der hd 6870 nicht

das ganze system ist jetzt ohne oc.
mit könnte man das so machen:

*CPU:*i5 2500k ~190
*CPU-Kühler:* Thermalright HR-02 Macho(162mm), EKL Nordwand Rev. B(155mm), Be Quiet! Dark Rock Advanced C1(167mm), EKL Matterhorn(158mm) ~30-40
*Board:* ASRock P67 Pro3 oder ASRock Z68 Pro3 ~80

board mit sli/cf und OC wäre z.b. asrock z68 extreme3 ~110€
mit dem board wären es ohne OC ~620, mit >budget (~680)


----------



## RayNyuu (15. Februar 2012)

also ich dachte da an 

CPU: Phenom X6 1090T
GPU: XFX 6950  2GB
NT :  club 3D 800Watt

Festplatte laufwerk brauch ich nicht und naja RAM ist nebensache weil das nciht so teuer ist
nur noch Mainboard weiß nicht welches sich lohnt ich dachte an Crosshair V


----------



## Thallassa (15. Februar 2012)

RayNyuu schrieb:


> also ich dachte da an
> 
> CPU: Phenom X6 1090T
> GPU: XFX 6950  2GB
> ...


 
Ziemlich hirnrissige Kombo

Übertaktest du? Welche Monitorauflösung?
Wenn du HDD und Laufwerk auch nicht brauchst, springt bei dem Budget folgendes raus:

ASUS P8P67 Rev 3.1, P67 (B3) (dual PC3-10667U DDR3) (90-MIBE4A-G0EAY0DZ) | Geizhals.at Deutschland
Intel Core i5-2500K, 4x 3.30GHz, boxed (BX80623I52500K) | Geizhals.at Deutschland
Corsair Vengeance Low Profile schwarz DIMM Kit 8GB PC3-12800U CL9-9-9-24 (DDR3-1600) (CML8GX3M2A1600C9) | Geizhals.at Deutschland
ASUS ENGTX560 Ti 448 DCII/2DI/1GD5, GeForce GTX 560 Ti 448 Cores, 1.25GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort (90-C1CRI0-X0UAY0BZ) | Geizhals.at Deutschland
Thermalright HR-02 Macho (Sockel 775/1155/1156/1366/AM2/AM3/AM3+/FM1) | Geizhals.at Deutschland
be quiet! Pure Power CM 530W ATX 2.3 (L8-CM-530W/BN181) | Geizhals.at Deutschland

Das ist so die bestmögliche Kombo mit dem Budget. Hier und da könnte man noch 30 Euro am Board und RAM sparen, lohnt aber finde ich nicht. Ohne OC + sparen wäre einfach nur Geld gespart, die HD7950 würde das Budget sprengen und derzeit ist alles uninteressant, was zwischen der 448 Cores und der HD7950 liegt (finde ich)


----------



## jonasf (15. Februar 2012)

dass du hdd und laufwerk nicht brauchst ist ne einigermaßen wichtige information -.-
sowas musst du auch dazu sagen. das macht das budget um 100€ dicker.

für das "neue" budget ohne hdd usw ist das von thallassa vorgeschlagene system das beste 

stimme ihm auch hinsichtlich graka zu.
die 560ti 448 kommt an die 570 fast ran bei ~50€ niedrigerem preist und eine 580 ist sowieso müll geworden weil die 7950 billiger, sparsamer und schneller ist


----------



## RayNyuu (15. Februar 2012)

okay also i5 2500k ist besser für gaming als Phenom X6 1090T
und naja der rest gefällt mir super außer der lüfter bracuh den eig nicht bekomme H100 geschnekt^^
ehm und die graka mit 1gb ist besser als 6950 2gb?

aber sonst gefällt mir das soweit^^



sorry das ich so wählarisch bin möchte nur kein fehler beim system machen^^


----------



## Thallassa (15. Februar 2012)

Eine Grafikkarte mit den Leistungsausmaßen der HD6950 bzw GTX560ti-448 kann 2Gb nicht richtig nutzen, 1,3GB reichen vollkommen für den Normalgamer. Wenn du 3 x FullHD-Monitore hättest und damit zocken wollen würdest, sähe das anders aus, aber hier wäre dann die Grafikkarte zu schwach, da überhaupt mitzumachen, unabhängig vom Speicher. Ja, dann sparste dir halt das Geld für den Lüfter auch noch...


----------



## Softy (15. Februar 2012)

1GB reicht gut aus für FullHD. Wenn Du aber aufwändige Texturmods installieren willst oder mit sehr hohen AA/AF-Einstellungen spielen willst, ist mehr VRAM von Vorteil.


----------



## jonasf (15. Februar 2012)

der 2500k ist weitaus stärker als der 1090T
ja dann sag das doch 
du bist ein heiopei ey 

also klartext:
du hast hdd, laufwerk und die h100 bekommst du?
monitor? os?

ASUS P8P67 Rev 3.1, P67 (B3) (dual PC3-10667U DDR3) (90-MIBE4A-G0EAY0DZ) | Geizhals.at Deutschland
Intel Core i5-2500K, 4x 3.30GHz, boxed (BX80623I52500K) | Geizhals.at Deutschland
Corsair  Vengeance Low Profile schwarz DIMM Kit 8GB PC3-12800U CL9-9-9-24  (DDR3-1600) (CML8GX3M2A1600C9) | Geizhals.at Deutschland
ASUS  ENGTX560 Ti 448 DCII/2DI/1GD5, GeForce GTX 560 Ti 448 Cores, 1.25GB  GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort (90-C1CRI0-X0UAY0BZ) | Geizhals.at  Deutschlandhttp://geizhals.at/de/664436
be quiet! Pure Power CM 530W ATX 2.3 (L8-CM-530W/BN181) | Geizhals.at Deutschland

wär man bei ~635€
das schaut gut aus soweit.


----------



## Gilli_Ali_Atör (15. Februar 2012)

Wäre sinnvoll, wenn du ALLES, was du (für den PC) schon hast oder noch bekommst schreiben würdest.


----------



## RayNyuu (15. Februar 2012)

ehm also ich kriege 

Corsair H100
Festplatte 2TB


laufwerk und gehäuse habe ich schon nur jetzt brauch ich teile ^^  das so oft i5 stand überrascht mich und naja ich brauche ehrliche meinung was besser ist I5 oder Phenom x6  da es ne menge Intel fanboys gibt^^ das selbe mit Geforce und ATI


----------



## Softy (15. Februar 2012)

Das hat nichts mit Fanboy zu tun^^: Test: AMD


----------



## RayNyuu (15. Februar 2012)

OMG!!! der lohnt sich ja noch mehr als ein i7 2600k^^

aber ich habe mal gelesen das viele games 6 kerne brauchen der i5 hat leider nur 4 aber naja auch sehr gut^^

und wie ist es mit NVIDIA und ATI?


----------



## Softy (15. Februar 2012)

ATI gibt es schon lang nicht mehr 

Ob AMD oder nvidia ist eigentlich egal. Im unteren Preisbereich hat AMD meist ein besseres Preis/Leistungsverhältnis. Wieviel willst Du denn in die Grafikkarte investieren?


----------



## benefull (15. Februar 2012)

Kaum ein Spiel nutzt schon 6 Kerne. Bei Grafikkarten gibt es auch Ausnahmen, Starcraft 2 ist eine soweit ich weiß.


----------



## RayNyuu (15. Februar 2012)

okay also habe mich für den i5 entschieden^^
also graka soll höhstens 250 euro kosten^^


----------



## Valnarr (15. Februar 2012)

Produktvergleich Gigabyte GeForce GTX 560 Ti 448 Cores, 1.25GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort (GV-N560448-13I), ASUS ENGTX560 Ti 448 DCII/2DI/1GD5, GeForce GTX 560 Ti 448 Cores, 1.25GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort (90-C1CRI0-X0UAY0BZ), MSI N560

da gibt es 3 zur Auswahl.


----------



## RayNyuu (15. Februar 2012)

ehm naja das mit Tripple slot ist bisschen blöde aber welche würdet ihr nehmen?^^


----------



## Softy (15. Februar 2012)

Alle 3 sind prima, am kühlsten und leisesten ist die Asus. Asus gewährt 3 Jahre Garantie auf Grafikkarten. Daher würde ich die Asus nehmen, es sei denn, Du brauchst unbedingt den Platz auf dem Board für Erweiterungskarten.


----------



## RayNyuu (15. Februar 2012)

naja eig passt es schon so erstmal ich würde mich sehr freuen wenn jemand mir das sytsem aufbaut auf i-einer seite die billig ist 

danke.^^


----------



## Softy (15. Februar 2012)

Du kannst mal bei mindfactory oder hardwareversand.de schauen, die sind immer recht günstig


----------



## RayNyuu (15. Februar 2012)

Danke euch allen tut mir echt leid das es so lange gedauert hat mich zu überzeugen aber ihr habt es geschafft

vielen dank ich hoffe ich kann mcih weiterhin bei euch melden


----------



## Softy (15. Februar 2012)

Klemmt Deine Maustaste?  

Wenn Du bei mindfactory oder hardwareversand eine Komponente nicht findest, meld Dich nochmal, dann finden wir schon gleichwertigen Ersatz


----------



## RayNyuu (15. Februar 2012)

okay werde ich danke


----------



## RayNyuu (15. Februar 2012)

ehm ich habe das selbe gemacht nur Nt 650 watt aber das gleiche und bin bei 540 euro?^^


----------



## Softy (15. Februar 2012)

Hö? Welches Netzteil? Welche Komponenten hast Du jetzt im Warenkorb?


----------



## RayNyuu (15. Februar 2012)

ne war was falsches^^ 
ehm

i5 2500k
diese Asus graka 560 TI Direct CU
8GB RAM
630 watt NT be quiet!^^
und mainboard das von ASUS

bin bei 655 euro^^


----------



## Softy (15. Februar 2012)

Naja, die 530 Watt Variante würde mehr als ausreichen


----------



## RayNyuu (15. Februar 2012)

ja für später weil preis genau gleich


----------



## RayNyuu (15. Februar 2012)

oder macht diese CM BQT viel aus weil habe die Pre Power L7 drinne


----------



## Softy (15. Februar 2012)

Nimm auf jeden Fall das L8, ist technisch besser.


----------



## RayNyuu (15. Februar 2012)

okay danke dir bin mal weg vielen vielen dank


----------



## RayNyuu (19. Februar 2012)

Hay leute ich wllt nur fragen was wäre der nähst besserer CPU als der i5 2500k der sich auch lohnen würde


----------



## benefull (19. Februar 2012)

Vom Preisleistungsverhältnis ist der i5 zum Spielen am Besten. Besser wäre ein Intel Core i7-2600K, da er zusätzlich 4 virtuelle Kerne besitzt. Da jedoch im Moment kaum spiele soviele Kerne bearbeiten können, ist die Mehrleistung bescheiden. Daher würde ich an deiner Stelle auf den i5 setzen.


----------



## ILastSamuraiI (19. Februar 2012)

Jap, schon die Phenom II sind mMn eigentlich völlig ausreichend für alle aktuellen Spiele. Hat man höhere Anforderungen, so kann man den i5 ja noch recht locker übertakten soweit ich weiß.


----------



## Softy (19. Februar 2012)

Der i5 wird schon völlig ausreichen für die nächsten Jahre. Wenn dem die Luft ausgeht, reißt der i7 auch nicht mehr viel.


----------



## RayNyuu (19. Februar 2012)

ahsou ok weil dachte immer eigentlich mehr kerne mehr leistung aber wen ihr alle meint i5 dan eben i5.


----------



## RayNyuu (19. Februar 2012)

Leute kann man eigentlich bei online shops also so wie Alternate ,  mindfactory grafikkarten bestellen testen und zurück shcicken?


----------



## Softy (19. Februar 2012)

Du hast 14-tägiges Rückgaberecht, dann kannst Du die Grafikkarte ohne Angabe von Gründen zurücksenden. Allerdings werden die Händler das nicht lange mitmachen, wenn Du es übertreibst


----------



## RayNyuu (19. Februar 2012)

ok also nehme mal an das es bei allen sachen so ist aber wie ist es bei den CPU weil da ja die wärmeleitpasste drauf ist.


----------



## Softy (19. Februar 2012)

Auf dem boxed-Kühler ist bereits ein Wärmeleit-Pad aufgebracht. Bei anderen Kühlern musst Du die Wärmeleitpaste selbst (dünn ) auftragen.


----------



## RayNyuu (19. Februar 2012)

ahso okay weil hatte vor so ne graka zu bestellen und mal ausprobieren wie die so ist


----------



## RayNyuu (23. Februar 2012)

hay Leute ist die GTX 570 eigentlich schneller als die gtx 560 ti 448??

weil es geibt verschiedene meinungen was sagt ihr?


----------



## Legacyy (23. Februar 2012)

Eine 570 ist ca. 5-10% schneller als eine 560TI 448. Aber auch um einiges teurer. Ich würde die 560TI 448 bevorzugen, da diese mit etwas OC genauso schnell, bzw. schneller ist als eine 570.


----------



## jonasf (23. Februar 2012)

naja und mit etwas oc ist dann die 570 wieder 5-10% schneller 

du musst halt nen kompromiss finden der für dich passt...
ich wollt damals die 580 die war mir aber zu teuer.
wenn du jetzt die 570 willst nimm sie.
sparen kann man immer, mehr ausgeben auch


----------



## Legacyy (23. Februar 2012)

Ja das ist ein ewiges hin und her, stimmt 
Aber wenn das Geld vorhanden ist, dann eine 570 nehmen


----------



## jonasf (23. Februar 2012)

joah sie ist halt knappe 70€ teurer ^^


----------



## RayNyuu (27. Februar 2012)

Lool stimmt es das die ATI 7970 oder gar die 7950 besser ist als eine GTX 570 und 580?


----------



## Softy (27. Februar 2012)

Die HD7950 ist in etwa so schnell wie eine GTX580, aber sparsamer und besser übertaktbar. Die HD7970 ist nochmal ~10% schneller.

Link: http://www.computerbase.de/artikel/...7950-crossfire/5/#abschnitt_leistung_mit_aaaf


----------



## Hallowach (27. Februar 2012)

Hat der TE denn auch ein Betriebssystem? Wenn nicht, kostet das auch nochmal extra


----------



## RayNyuu (29. Februar 2012)

Ja Betriebssystem hab ich ja Win 7 Pro^^

Hmm also spare ich lieber noch weiter bis zu 7950^^

okay danke jetzt habe ich keine probleme mehr

nerve nicht mehr weiter rum


----------



## jonasf (29. Februar 2012)

die 7950 ist eine super graka


----------



## facehugger (29. Februar 2012)

jonasf schrieb:


> die 7950 ist eine super graka


Kostet aber aktuell noch ordentlich Kohle *@TE:* meist reicht die GTX560Ti 448 für Full-HD sehr gut aus. 
Selbst BF3 @ultra stellt das Kärtchen vor keine Probleme

Gruß


----------



## RayNyuu (29. Februar 2012)

ja aber ich mein ja nur lieber bisschen sparen für son ding was lange brauchbar ist

ah und was ist der unterschied zwischen Win 7 Pro und ultimate?^^


----------



## jonasf (1. März 2012)

puh...
also brauchen tust du nur windows 7 home premium ^^

@wikipedia: 
*Windows 7 Home Premium*
 Diese Version ist für den privaten Markt konzipiert, die Limitierung des Arbeitsspeichers beträgt 16 GB.[22] Im Vergleich zu _Home Basic_ hat sie einige zusätzliche Funktionen wie z. B. die Unterstützung von HDTV und das Abspielen und Schreiben von DVDs. Der Windows Media Player und das Windows Media Center sowie einige Spiele sind ab Home Premium enthalten.
*
Windows 7 Professional *
Diese Version von Windows 7 zielt vor allem auf den  Unternehmensbereich. Sie beinhaltet alle Funktionen der Home Premium  Edition, und besitzt, wie auch die weiteren Editionen Ultimate und  Enterprise, eine Limitierung des Arbeitsspeichers von 192 GB.[22] Sie unterstützt Windows Server Domains.  Der XP-Modus erlaubt die Ausführung von Programmen, die unter Windows 7  sonst nicht funktionieren würden. Bei der Professional-Version sind die  Spiele wie Minesweeper, Solitär oder FreeCell  standardmäßig nicht installiert, können aber nachträglich hinzugefügt  werden. Der Spiele-Explorer hingegen ist standardmäßig installiert, da  er nur ein spezieller Ordner im Windows-Explorer ist. Microsoft bietet  für die Editionen Professional und Enterprise nach Ablauf der  Mainstream-Support-Phase eine Extended-Support-Phase an.
*
Windows 7 Ultimate*
Windows 7 Ultimate enthält die Funktionen aller anderen Versionen und  richtet sich an Kleinunternehmer, die ihren PC privat und geschäftlich  nutzen, sowie an Privatanwender, die ihren Rechner sowohl zu Hause als  auch im Unternehmensnetzwerk betreiben. Ultimate bietet zusätzlich unter  anderem die Festplattenverschlüsselung BitLocker und das Starten von virtuellen Festplatten im VHD-Format. Auch ermöglicht es dem Anwender, jederzeit die Systemsprache zu ändern.


----------



## RayNyuu (4. März 2012)

Hallo leute,

ehm mein kumpel will sich ein pc zusammenschrauben aber er will sparen und fragt sich ob es sicher ist gebrauche teile zukaufen in ebay oder sonstiges


----------



## Softy (4. März 2012)

Ich bin vorsichtig mit gebrauchter Hardware, weil Du nie weißt, wie der/die Vorbesitzer mit der Hardware umgegangen sind (z.B. Übertaktung).


----------



## RayNyuu (13. März 2012)

Hallo Leute,

ehm ich habe mir nochmal überlegt und wollten vllt mal einen rechner mit Finanzierung kaufen.
erstmal wollte ich euch mal fragen was ihr davon halten.  Hier das system.

RAM:8GB Corsair Vengeance Black DDR3-1600 DIMM CL9 Dual Kit - Computer Shop - Hardware,
Graka:3072MB Gigabyte Radeon HD 7950 WindForce 3X Aktiv PCIe 3.0 x16 (Retail) - Computer
NT:700W Corsair GS700 80+ - Computer Shop - Hardware, Notebook & Software by Mindfactory.de
CPU:Intel Core i5 2500K 4x 3.30GHz So.1155 BOX - Computer Shop - Hardware, Notebook &
Mainboard:Asus P8Z68-V Pro/Gen3 Intel Z68 So.1155 Dual Channel DDR3 ATX Retail - Computer Shop


so also mit ncoh einer festplatte und SSD bin ich bei 1140 Euro


----------



## Softy (13. März 2012)

RAM würde ich ohne Heatspreader nehmen: 8GB Corsair Vengeance LP Black DDR3-1600 DIMM CL9 Dual Kit - Computer Shop - Hardware,

RAM mit 1333MHz würde aber völlig ausreichen, der Performanceunterschied liegt bei bescheidenen 1-2%.

Graka würde ich eher eine Sapphire OC oder Powercolor PCS+ nehmen, die Gigabyte ist aber auch prima, nur etwas lauter.

Netzteil wäre ein 480W be quiet! Straight Power CM E9 80+ Gold - Computer Shop - Hardware, Notebook besser, und von der Leistung her völlig ausreichend.


----------



## RayNyuu (15. März 2012)

ehm wieso eig ohne heatspreader weil bau eh einen wasserkühler von Antec drauf daher werden die nicht stören ^^

und netzteil hmm also siht verdammt hamma aus das ding allerdings mach ich mir sorgen ob es vllt auch für 2 grakas passt glaube eher nicht


----------



## Legacyy (15. März 2012)

Für späteres SLI wäre ein 580W be quiet! Straight Power CM BQT E8 80+ Silber Modular bzw. 580W be quiet! Straight Power CM E9 80+ Gold Modular vlt was. Das sollte von der Leistung ausreichen.


----------



## Softy (15. März 2012)

Bist Du Dir bewusst, dass die Antec Fertig Flüssigkeitskühlungen nur im Grenzbereich etwas leistunggstärker sind, und dann sehr laut? --> Antec Kuhler h20 920 Water Cooler Noise / Sound Levels - YouTube

Für 2x HD7950's würde ich eher ein be quiet! Straight Power E9 CM 580W ATX 2.3 (E9-CM-580W/BN198) | Geizhals.at Deutschland oder Corsair Professional Series Gold AX650 650W ATX 2.3 (CMPSU-650AX) | Geizhals.at Deutschland nehmen.


----------



## RayNyuu (17. März 2012)

Welche Wasserkühlung wäre den am besten für einen i5 2500k


----------



## Softy (17. März 2012)

Meinst Du eine echte Wasserkühlung oder eine fertige? Im letzteren Fall gar keine, ich würde auf einen guten Luftkühler setzen, z.B. den Thermalright Macho HR-02 oder Silver Arrow oder EKL Alpenföhn K2.


----------



## RayNyuu (17. März 2012)

hmm also ich dachte da an eine fertige wasserkühlung weil sie ja optisch auch besser aussieht nicht so FETT und so^^

könntet ihr mir vllr PRO und kontras an einer wasserkühlung und an einem Lüfter mal aufschreiben


----------



## Softy (17. März 2012)

Der Lamellenabstand bei Fertig-Flüssigkeitskühlungen ist im Vergleich zu Luftkühlern geringer, daher muss der Lüfter hoch drehen, damit genug Luft durch den Wärmetauscher befördert wird, und dann wird es recht laut. 

Vorteil ist, dass die Kühlleistung im Grenzbereich etwas höher ist, Nachteil ist der Preis und die höhere Lautstärke.


----------



## RayNyuu (18. März 2012)

hmm aber der Anterc h20 920 ist ja nur 10 euro teurer als der Alpenföhn und naja würde sich eig lohnen oder nicht?

gut der Thermalright ist ziemlich billig aber gehen die auch gut für übertakten


----------



## Colonia (18. März 2012)

Also ich würde dir eine Lüftkühlung empfehlen. Softy hat schon ein paar Beispiele dafür genannt.

Das Problem bei diesen Fertig-Flüssigkeitskühlungen ist, dass die genauso teuer, wenn nicht sogar mehr kosten als ein guter Luftkühler, aber nicht unbedingt besser sind. Meistens sind die Fertig-Flüssigkeitskühlungen schlechter als gute Luftkühler. Zudem sind diese ziemlich laut. Wenn WaKü, dann eine richtige, aber die kostet dann auch ein bisschen viel mehr, als diese Fertig-WaKüs.

Mit dem Silver-Arrow und Macho kannst du auch übertakten. Du kannst aber nicht erwarten, dass du damit OC-Rekorde brichst. Da bringt dir selbst eine sehr gute WaKü keine Verbesserung mehr.


----------



## RayNyuu (18. März 2012)

Hmm naja die lüfter sehen auch geil aus so ein monster hmm okay. Ich will den i5 auf 4 Ghz bringen ohne problem bei normaler temperatur nicht so 70°C xDDDDD


----------



## Colonia (18. März 2012)

Also ich kann dir den Thermalright HR-02 Macho empfehlen. Ich besitze ihn selber und er kühlt meinen i5 auf max. 47°C unter Last. Um die 4Ghz zu erreichen brauchst du meistens nichtmal die Spannung erhöhen.


----------



## RayNyuu (18. März 2012)

hmmm okay der lüfter ist auch nciht teuer^^ und wie sieht es mit dem Phanteks und Noctua lüftern aus?


----------



## Colonia (18. März 2012)

Die Phanteks und Noctua sind ziemlich teuer. Die bieten zwar eine bessere Kühlleistung, aber ist es dir wert fast 45€ mehr für einen Kühler auszugeben, nur um ein paar °C weniger zu haben? Der Thermalright Macho reicht für 90% der Leute aus.


----------



## RayNyuu (18. März 2012)

hmm okay ich gehöre zu den 90% und hole mir entweder Thermalright Macho oder Alpenföhn^^

die beiden welcher ist der bessere und warum xDD


----------



## Colonia (18. März 2012)

RayNyuu schrieb:


> hmm okay ich gehöre zu den 90% und hole mir entweder Thermalright Macho oder Alpenföhn^^
> 
> die beiden welcher ist der bessere und warum xDD


 
Ok .

Welchen Alpenföhn meinst du? Den K2? EKL Alpenföhn K2 (Sockel 775/1155/1156/1366/AM2/AM2+/AM3/AM3+/FM1) (84000000057) | Geizhals.at Österreich

Dann würde ich den K2 nehmen. Der ist schon besser als der Thermalright Macho, kostet aber auch doppelt soviel 

Hier ist eine Tabelle von dem User xTc : http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/m...4795-picture490261-img-ak2-bench-orig-fan.jpg


----------



## RayNyuu (18. März 2012)

hmm in der Tabelle ist der Corsair Top habe den für 42 euro gefunden ist auch billig oder nicht?


----------



## Colonia (18. März 2012)

Jo, der scheint ganz gut zu sein. Ich habe aber keine Erfahrung mit dem Kühler. 

Ich würde mir entweder den EKL Alpenföhn K2 (Sockel 775/1155/1156/1366/AM2/AM2+/AM3/AM3+/FM1) (84000000057) | Geizhals.at Österreich oder den silver arrow | Geizhals.at Österreich kaufen. Das sind die Top-Kühler auf dem Markt und damit wirst du sicher nichts falsch machen. Wenn die dir zu teuer sind, dann kannst du dir den Thermalright HR-02 Macho (Sockel 775/1155/1156/1366/AM2/AM3/AM3+/FM1) | Geizhals.at Österreich kaufen. Der reicht 100%ig. Mach dir da keinen Kopf


----------



## RayNyuu (18. März 2012)

ja gut ich glaube hole echt den Thermalright^^

danke für deine sehr gute hilfe.


----------



## Colonia (18. März 2012)

RayNyuu schrieb:


> ja gut ich glaube hole echt den Thermalright^^
> 
> danke für deine sehr gute hilfe.


 
Das ist eine sehr gute Entscheidung .

Kein Thema. Dafür ist das Forum ja da .


----------



## Softy (18. März 2012)

Für 4GHz reicht der Macho völlig aus. Einen Highend Doppelturmkühler brauchst Du echt nur, wenn Du über 4,5 oder 5GHz kommen willst.


----------



## Lude969 (18. März 2012)

Softy schrieb:


> Für 4GHz reicht der Macho völlig aus. Einen Highend Doppelturmkühler brauchst Du echt nur, wenn Du über 4,5 oder 5GHz kommen willst.



aber tut selbst der k2 z.B. den ich gerne hätte dem prozessor nicht einfach auch ein wenig besser als der macho?


----------



## Softy (18. März 2012)

Lude969 schrieb:


> aber tut selbst der k2 z.B. den ich gerne hätte dem prozessor nicht einfach auch ein wenig besser als der macho?



Nein, denn im Idle oder bei wenig Übertakten ist der K2 nur unwesentlich besser, vllt. 1-2°C. Erst im Grenzbereich hat der K2 dann mehr Reserven und macht Sinn.


----------



## Lude969 (18. März 2012)

hmm ok danke  

hm also für einfaches übertakten bis 4,5 der macho
und von 4,5 bis 5 der k2

was is noch vorraussetzung für oc im grenzbereich?


----------



## Softy (18. März 2012)

Ein guter Durchzug im Gehäuse ist nicht verkehrt, für starkes Übertakten empfehle ich 4-5 Gehäuselüfter. Ansonsten reichen 2-3Lüfter völlig aus.


----------



## Lude969 (18. März 2012)

hmm bin ja noch kompletter anfänger würdest mir davon abraten es über 4,5 zu versuchen? 

wollte mir das bitfenix shinobi holen hab darüber nen schlechten test gelesen hier im forum wegen den temps. Bekommt man das selbst mit den 4-5 lüftern nicht hin?


----------



## Softy (18. März 2012)

Ich würde an Deiner Stelle erstmal ein paar How-to's lesen, z.B. 

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/o...hes-ocing-von-sandy-bridge-k-prozessoren.html
Sandy bridge OC Guide
Intel Sandy Bridge (Sockel 1155) OC Guide & FAQ

und dann erstmal ohne Spannungserhöhung rumexperimentieren, und dann mit Spannungserhöhung.

Wenn Du beim Shinobi genügend Lüfter einbaust, hätte ich da keine Bedenken wegen der Temperaturen.


----------



## Lude969 (18. März 2012)

Danke hab mich schon angelesen durch die sachen.

Bin eher der stille und les viel nur jetzt wollt ich mal fragen 

Werd vieleicht trotzdem auf K2 und viele Gehäuselüfter setzen ums mir einfach für später die option offen zu halten. und denk nen kühles gehäuse und nen kühlen prozessor kann nur gut sein


----------



## Softy (18. März 2012)

Ja, je kühler  desto besser. So hast Du keine Temperaturprobleme  :  http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/members/53957-softy-albums-k2-4952-picture494109-1.html


----------



## Lude969 (18. März 2012)

Softy schrieb:


> Ja, je kühler  desto besser. So hast Du keine Temperaturprobleme  :  http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/members/53957-softy-albums-k2-4952-picture494109-1.html


 Hübsch  na so dolle wollt ichs dann doch nicht  aber werds mir mal merken  

Mein Ziel war eigentlich nur die 4,5 aber halt das das der prozessor nen paar jahre aushällt  

danke für die tipps  

Noch ne frage an dich softy:

wollte das asrock extreme 3 gen 3 mit dem i5 2500k und dem k2 drauf passen dort die g.skill ripjaw-s darunter? weil ichs bei dir in der sig sehe?


----------



## Softy (18. März 2012)

Ja, die Ripjwas-X oder Ripjaws-Z passen unter den K2.


----------



## Lude969 (18. März 2012)

ohne jetzt dem TS ans bein zu pinkeln  

kannste hier mal drüberschaun? 

_*https://www.mindfactory.de/shopping...219b7596e2d3cc4e7e3679dcde4d1ea23e346f4b3709f

weiß is noch ohne graka aber da wart ich auf den kepler  wenn nicht kepler dann 560ti 448  nur bin noch unsicher wegem gehäuse ob da alles passt 

brauch dann nicht extra nen neues thema aufmachen 
*_


----------



## Softy (18. März 2012)

Oh, Du bist ja gar nicht der TS  

Sieht gut aus soweit, für das Gehäuse brauchst Du aber noch Lüfter, bei der "Core" Variante sind keine Serienlüfter dabei.


----------



## Lude969 (18. März 2012)

Softy schrieb:


> Oh, Du bist ja gar nicht der TS
> 
> Sieht gut aus soweit, für das Gehäuse brauchst Du aber noch Lüfter, bei der "Core" Variante sind keine Serienlüfter dabei.


 

 Bitte nicht haun 

wollte eh die scynthe kaze master ace nehmen das glaub der mit den versenkbaren reglern da passen ja 4 lüfter dran. welche sollen es da sein? gern mit led´s


----------



## Softy (18. März 2012)

Diese hier finde ich prima: Enermax T.B.Apollish rot 120x120x25mm, 900rpm oder Enermax T.B.Apollish blau 120x120x25mm, 900rpm oder Enermax T.B.Apollish rot oder blau 140mm


----------



## RayNyuu (18. März 2012)

Wie sieht das System so aus?

https://www.mindfactory.de/shopping_cart.php


----------



## Lude969 (18. März 2012)

RayNyuu schrieb:


> Wie sieht das System so aus?
> 
> https://www.mindfactory.de/shopping_cart.php


 
das doch das von mir gepostete oder? 

softy die sind ok nur welche größe hat der im fenster weil den würde ich weglassen hab gelesen dieser zerstört das airflow im gehäsue würde dann überall anderst einen hinklatschen


----------



## RayNyuu (18. März 2012)

ehm also eig nciht ist das system was ich kaufen will


----------



## Colonia (18. März 2012)

Da ist nichts bei dir im Warenkorb drinne.


----------



## Lude969 (18. März 2012)

ah ok  bei mir wird das von mir angezeigt wenn ich drauf gehe


----------



## Colonia (18. März 2012)

Lude969 schrieb:


> ah ok  bei mir wird das von mir angezeigt wenn ich drauf gehe


 
Hast du deinen Warenkorb mal gelöscht, bevor du auf den Link gegangen bist?


----------



## Lude969 (18. März 2012)

Colonia schrieb:


> Hast du deinen Warenkorb mal gelöscht, bevor du auf den Link gegangen bist?


 
ne bin direkt eingeloggt denk deswegen wird der von mir angezeigt.


----------



## Softy (18. März 2012)

Ja, blöd.  Das gibt immer ein Durcheinander, wenn 2 Leute in einem Thread Hilfe suchen. Daher würde ich vorschlagen, dass Du einen eigenen Thread aufmachst, falls noch Fragen auftauchen, @Lude969


----------



## Lude969 (18. März 2012)

Softy schrieb:
			
		

> Ja, blöd.  Das gibt immer ein Durcheinander, wenn 2 Leute in einem Thread Hilfe suchen. Daher würde ich vorschlagen, dass Du einen eigenen Thread aufmachst, falls noch Fragen auftauchen, @Lude969



Falls noch etwas is mach ich das tut mir leid für das durcheinander


----------



## RayNyuu (19. März 2012)

Hmm xDD ehm konnte man meinen Warenkorb sehen?

hoffentlich ja weil sonst muss man alles von neu suchen xDDDDD


----------



## RayNyuu (19. März 2012)

oder könntet ihr vllt mal bei helfen so ein PC für 1200 euro zusammenstellen also i5 ist klar die ATI 7950 auch ^^ was wäre noch am geilsten


----------



## Softy (19. März 2012)

Du hast doch schon sehr gute Zusammenstellungen hier im Thread  

Am besten, Du liest Dir ein paar Tests/Reviews zu den Komponenten durch, und suchst Dir was aus. Das kannst du dann hier posten, für den finalen Segen


----------



## RayNyuu (19. März 2012)

xDDD ******* dieser Forum ist geil^^ also hatte im warenkorb

HDD: Normale 1TB festplatte
MainBoard: Asus P8Z68-V Pro
CPU: I5 2500k
RAM: 8GB Corsair
Grafik: ATI 7950 von sapphire
CPU kühlung: Alpenföhn K2
HDD kühler: normal billiger kühler xDDD
NT: Be Quet straight power cm e9 80+


----------



## Colonia (19. März 2012)

Moin,
ich habe dir nochmal einen Warenkorb bei Mindfactory gemacht. Insgesamt kostet der Warenkorb 1145€. 
https://www.mindfactory.de/shopping...21959c59bc0d7062561cfc22b2927668d925f1cdf2ecb

Wofür brauchst du einen HDD-Kühler? Man(n) kann es auch übertreiben .


----------



## RayNyuu (19. März 2012)

hatte da ne andere festplatte drine mit 7.200 umdrehungen und SSD mit 64 GB sollte doch eig reichen

NT soll ja i-wann auch 2 grakas packen

naja der rest ist ja dan das selbe außer Mainboard^^


----------



## Colonia (19. März 2012)

So ich habe den Warenkorb nocheinmal überarbeitet: https://www.mindfactory.de/shopping...219822ba31f276b85a3ce4ea18889e7624dd61dc25f03

Ich habe dir zwei 500Gb Festplatten eingebaut, weil es die 1TB Ausführung nicht gibt. Die 128 GB SSD wurde zu 64GB geändert. 
Das Corsair AX 650 wird zwei 7950er packen. 
Das Mainboard kann auch zwei Grafikkarten betreiben.


----------



## Softy (19. März 2012)

RAM musst Du ohne Heatspreader nehmen, die passen sonst nicht unter den Alpenföhn K2: 8GB Corsair Vengeance LP Black DDR3-1600 DIMM CL9 Dual Kit

HDD kannst Du diese hier nehmen: 1000GB Seagate Barracuda 7200.12 ST31000528AS 32MB 3.5" (8.9cm) SATA


----------



## Colonia (19. März 2012)

@ Softy

Ist der Warenkorb denn soweit ok? Ich habe ja auch das Corsair Kit genommen, aber zwei 500 GB Festplatten, anstatt eine 1TB.


----------



## Softy (19. März 2012)

Sonst sieht es prima aus


----------



## RayNyuu (19. März 2012)

Wie stehts mit dieser festplatte?

1000GB Seagate Barracuda 7200.14 ST1000DM003 64MB 3.5" (8.9cm) SATA


----------



## RayNyuu (19. März 2012)

ah und tut mir echt leid bin da echt wählerisch weil ist mein letztes geld möchte da nichts falsch machen


----------



## Softy (19. März 2012)

Die Festplatte kannst Du auch nehmen


----------



## RayNyuu (19. März 2012)

weil ist billiger und naja meiner meinung besser 64 chache mehr als 16 braucht man eig nciht aber trotzdem ^^ 4,2 ms xDDD


----------



## RayNyuu (19. März 2012)

lohnt sich eig asrock extreme 4 mehr als 3?


----------



## Softy (19. März 2012)

Das Extreme4 ist besser ausgestattet (u.a. interner USB3-Header, USB3-Frontpanel, FireWire). Hier ein Vergleich: Produktvergleich ASRock Z68 Extreme3 Gen3, Z68 (dual PC3-10667U DDR3), ASRock Z68 Extreme4 Gen3, Z68 (dual PC3-10667U DDR3) | Geizhals.at Deutschland


----------



## RayNyuu (20. März 2012)

Also sooo viel besser ist sie auch wieder ncith odeR?


----------



## Softy (20. März 2012)

Nein, kommt halt auf die gewünschte / benötigte Ausstattung an.


----------



## RayNyuu (21. März 2012)

Hmm alles klar naja das Extreme 3 würde mir vollkommen ausreichen bin mir jetzt sicher hole einfach den und fertig ist

vielen dank an eure hilfe.


----------



## RayNyuu (22. März 2012)

Leute!!!^^

die GTX 680 ist draußen. Alles was ich gelesen habe ist das das ding echt krass krank ist und naja kosten nicht gerade viel teurer als so eine 7950 was meint ihr ? auf benches warten sowieso^^


----------



## Softy (22. März 2012)

Die GTX680 ist schon sehr gut  Ich würde aber noch auf leisere Custom-Designs warten. Wenn die Lautstärke aber nicht so wichtig ist, schlag zu


----------



## RayNyuu (23. März 2012)

naja das model von Asus oder Gainward wird wohl nciht soo laut sein bei dem preis muss man die kaufen bvor sie noch teurer wird^^


----------



## Softy (23. März 2012)

Im Moment gibt es ja nur Modelle im Referentdesign, daher ist der Hersteller relativ Banane, was die Lauststärke angeht.


----------



## RayNyuu (23. März 2012)

ah ja Stimmt auch wieder aber was meinst du werden die richtigen modelle teurer ? also viel teurer?


----------



## Softy (23. März 2012)

Das kann Dir wohl leider keiner sagen, wie sich die Preise entwickeln. Kommt ja auch drauf an, wie sich die Preise der HD 7970 entwickeln.


----------



## RayNyuu (23. März 2012)

Ja meine nur du bist länger in dem berreich als ich war das früher bei den älteren modellen vllt so das die referenz modelle billiger waren als normale


----------



## RayNyuu (26. März 2012)

Also das Referenz modell scheint sehr sehr gut zu sein und auch lieser als eine ati 7970.

jetzt ist die frage von welcher marke würdet ihr die GTX 680 kaufen ?


----------



## Softy (26. März 2012)

Ich würde die dann von EVGA, Asus oder Zotac kaufen, weil die länger Garantie bieten und der Support i.d.R. gut ist.


----------



## RayNyuu (26. März 2012)

hmm wird dan wohl die EVGA sein weil bei Alternate mehr top bewertungen sind und mir die optik einfach super gefällt^^


----------



## RayNyuu (25. Juni 2012)

Hay Leute wollt noch fragen habe vor mir einen CPU kühler zu kaufen welcher wäre bis 40 euro am besten geeignet?

Danke im vorraus


----------



## Softy (25. Juni 2012)

Den Thermalright Macho HR-02 kannst Du nehmen (Höhe 162mm beachten!).


----------



## RayNyuu (25. Juni 2012)

was hällst du von dem thermaltake Bigwater A80 ?


----------



## Softy (25. Juni 2012)

Absolut gar nichts 

Fertig Flüssigkeitskühlungen sind nur im Grenzbereich etwas leistungstärker, dann aber furchtbar laut.


----------



## RayNyuu (25. Juni 2012)

ahsou okay ich vertraue dir Danke


----------

